# List your favorite and most nostalgic video games?



## Bizhiins (Jun 2, 2019)

What’s your list of your favorite and most nostalgic video games?
You can make a longer list, but I’m gonna try and keep it shorter and in order of favorites. Also please share why you love them  I’m trying to look into great games to start a video game collection at home!

Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Paper Mario N64
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Harvest moon: Magical Melody
Harvest moon: A Wonderful Life
Harvest moon: Animal Parade
Animal Crossing (GameCube)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf/ Welcome Amiibo
Mario Party 3
Kirby 64
Kirby Air Ride
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Sonic Adventure Battle 2


I really love RPG and story games that are really artistic. I find that the ones that have really deep stories captivate me! Most are older because I haven’t had as much time to explore newer games, but the ones I have played I still haven’t liked as much.


----------



## duckykate (Jun 2, 2019)

The wind waker, wii sports, animal crossing wild world, and pokemon x and y


----------



## Frequency (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm listing my favorites or games that give me nostalgia as well, even if you have the same (especially Paper Mario being listed there, hoo boy, I'm a big fan).​


Paper Mario 64
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2, and 3
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Mario Party 3 and 6 (I've played all the rest as well, but like those 2 the most)
Sonic Riders
Star Fox Adventures
Star Fox Assault
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Pac-Man World 2
Pok?mon Snap
Diddy Kong Racing
Hydro Thunder
Mario Power Tennis
Kirby Airride
Burnout 2: Point of Impact
Zoids: Battle Legends
Godzilla: Destroy All Monsters Melee
Banjo Kazooie
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pok?mon SoulSilver
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Party Game$
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
Horizon Zero Dawn
Red Dead Redemption II
The Last Guardian
inFAMOUS Second Son
Detroit: Become Human
Pokk?n Tournament DX
Super Paper Mario
Paper Mario: Color Splash

That's all of the ones I can think of for now. I've also listed games that I really enjoyed as well besides favorites and nostalgia. For Paper Mario: Color Splash, I wouldn't normally recommend Sticker Star or Color Splash since they're not like the first two, but Color Splash can be really funny; it actually gave me some good laughs. Super Paper Mario has a really good story.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 2, 2019)

Frequency said:


> I'm listing my favorites or games that give me nostalgia as well, even if you have the same (especially Paper Mario being listed there, hoo boy, I'm a big fan).​
> 
> 
> Paper Mario 64
> ...




That?s a good list and it?s pretty similar to mine! But OMG I forgot about Sonic adventure battle 2! I used to play it obsessively and work to get my Chao?s into the little characters that I wanted  I loved all the courses too in that game. I wish they would make a remake


----------



## Frequency (Jun 3, 2019)

Bizhiins said:


> That’s a good list and it’s pretty similar to mine! But OMG I forgot about Sonic adventure battle 2! I used to play it obsessively and work to get my Chao’s into the little characters that I wanted  I loved all the courses too in that game. I wish they would make a remake



I used to play that game ALL the time too! I loved raising my Chao and I would leave the game on all night (on purpose) and then wake up to see them all so different. It was so fun to do when I was younger.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 3, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. 3
Final Fantasy IX
Lunar: Silver Star Story
Lunar: Eternal Blue
Psychonauts


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 3, 2019)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Super Mario Bros. 3
> Final Fantasy IX
> Lunar: Silver Star Story
> Lunar: Eternal Blue
> Psychonauts



I love super Mario bros 3 as well! All those are classics!


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2019)

I could just list a ton of games, but ones I actually have a specific nostalgic memory with:

Super Mario World, Super Mario Kart and Splatterhouse I remember playing at my step dad's apartment when I was like 4 and my mum had first started seeing him.

Sonic 2 I remember playing with the two neighbour girls (absolutely no idea of their names. I as like 3 at most) and getting to Metropolis Zone.

My dad turned up on my birthday and that's when I got Banjo Kazooie.

The hype me and my friends had for Metal Gear Solid 3 and the ridiculous speculation of what stuff we would be able to do in it.

Playing Pokemon Fire Red and Ruby with my friends in the middle of a field like every day one summer.

Wearing the Pokewalker from Pokemon Heart Gold and seeing another person wearing a Pokewalker from their Soul Silver. 10ish years later we're still best friends.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

my favorite, most nostalgic game is probably super mario world.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 4, 2019)

Tao said:


> I could just list a ton of games, but ones I actually have a specific nostalgic memory with:
> 
> Super Mario World, Super Mario Kart and Splatterhouse I remember playing at my step dad's apartment when I was like 4 and my mum had first started seeing him.
> 
> ...



I was really into Pokemon sapphire when I was younger. Also I loved banjo kazooie! Have you ever played the second one banjo tooie? It was one where he went to South America to those ancient structures, for some reason I remembered that sequel a little more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> my favorite, most nostalgic game is probably super mario world.




Yes they are classics! I?m trying to collect every one, but getting all the consoles and old games are so expensive!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 5, 2019)

The games that gives me the warmest, fuzziest nostalgic feelings are the games from the 8-bit era such as Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda. Those where the first two games I played. At least as far as I remember. Other nostalgic games are The Goonies II, Kid Icarus, Bubble Bobble, Ice Climber and Phantasy Star. Even a sucky game like the first Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles holds a special place in my heart. <3


----------



## Sashade (Jun 5, 2019)

Lol Stalfos, the sucky TMNT game for the original Gameboy also holds a nostalgic memory for me as well. As do Super Mario World, LoZ:OoT, and Pokemon Yellow. A few honorable mentions from me are Sonic(on the SEGA) True Lies(w/Arnold Schwarznegger for the...SNES?) and Robocop vs. The Terminator(SNES)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and also Mortal Kombat, Star Wars Squadron something, and Hey You, Pikachu!- all on N64


----------



## Peg (Jun 5, 2019)

Here's my list (in no particular order):


Ōkami
Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Baten Kaitos Origins
Eternal Sonata
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora?s Mask
Tales of Symphonia
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Vesperia
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy VIII
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II 
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Xenoblade Chronicles
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Mario Galaxy
Animal Crossing (GameCube)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
The games listed were played during very content periods of my life.  To me, they were all highly immersive and/or very beautifully designed games.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 5, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> The games that gives me the warmest, fuzziest nostalgic feelings are the games from the 8-bit era such as Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda. Those where the first two games I played. At least as far as I remember. Other nostalgic games are The Goonies II, Kid Icarus, Bubble Bobble, Ice Climber and Phantasy Star. Even a sucky game like the first Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles holds a special place in my heart. <3




I love all those classic LoZ and Super Mario 8-bit games too! Although I’m a little younger so when I was young the N64 games were already out and that’s what I played a lot.
I think it would be really cool if we could get some of those classic famous 8-bit games to have had remakes  like not even change the story too much, just have it in hd from a different perspective.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sashade said:


> Lol Stalfos, the sucky TMNT game for the original Gameboy also holds a nostalgic memory for me as well. As do Super Mario World, LoZ:OoT, and Pokemon Yellow. A few honorable mentions from me are Sonic(on the SEGA) True Lies(w/Arnold Schwarznegger for the...SNES?) and Robocop vs. The Terminator(SNES)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and also Mortal Kombat, Star Wars Squadron something, and Hey You, Pikachu!- all on N64




Those are all great!  I loved Pokemon yellow as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peg said:


> Here's my list (in no particular order):
> 
> 
> Ōkami
> ...



That?s a great list! All beautiful fantasy worlds  I have yet to play the newer Zelda games but I know I?m gonna love them. Also I just started playing Okami on my Wii and I love how beautiful the visuals look!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Wario Land 3, Super Mario Land, Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins, Spyro: Year of the Dragon, Spyro: Season of Ice/Flame/Attack of the Rhynocs(basically any Spyro game before ANB it went trash with that).

Also some GBC version of Pong.. old MS-DOS stuff.. ya.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Not necessarily in any order but..

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Contra: Hard Corps
Super Castlevania IV
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Castlevania: Curse of the Moon
Super Metroid
Okami
No More Heroes
MadWorld
Tails Adventure
Warioland
Warioland II
Warioland 3
Warioland 4
Megaman X
Megaman X3
Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back
Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped
Super Mario World
Super Mario Land 3
Earthworm Jim
Earthworm Jim 2
Vectorman
Vectorman 2
Resident Evil remake

..probably a ton of others. Not sure some of those are as nostalgic as others either but listed them anyway.


----------



## salty- (Jun 11, 2019)

God I have a lot
Destroy all humans 1 and 2
Spongebob battle for bikini bottom
Halo
Resident Evil 2
Animal Crossing City folk
Little Big Planet 1 & 2 (these games helped me through a hard time)
Minecraft
Sonic Riders & Sonic Riders Zero Gravity for the wii
Drawn to Life
Nintendogs
Sonic Colors
Sonic Unleashed
Left 4 Dead 1 and 2
There's also this monster game that I honestly can't remember the name of from when I was a kid but I played this game a lot, I think Rampage?? I honestly can't be sure


----------



## Liability (Jun 13, 2019)

Horizon Zero Dawn, Mario Party 6, Breath of the Wild, Mario Kart Wii, The Last of Us, Detroit: Become Human, and probably more


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 13, 2019)

My most nostalgia inducing games, in slight chronological order:

Pokemon Yellow (first game ever)
Ocarina of Time
Oracle of Ages
Pokemon Crystal
Golden Sun
A Link to the Past
Wario Land III
Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life
Animal Crossing GC
Pokemon Sapphire
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Harvest Moon Animal Parade

All of these played such critical roles in my video game journey, I still have most of the originals! After about 2007, games I've played don't really evoke a sense of nostalgia. But I imagine as time marches on, more and more will ~


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

I can only think of Super Mario Sunshine and Super Smash Bros. Melee tbh

Memories of playing together with my dad and sister ;-;


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jun 14, 2019)

Definitely Pokemon Diamond. I really lost my socks when I got my first shiny!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 14, 2019)

Other than Animal Crossing, Pikmin 2 instantly comes to mind. I'll always remember my first playthrough of that game. I still enjoy playing it to this day (although sadly I can't right now because my disk broke).


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 19, 2019)

super mario bros
persona 5
animal crossing new leaf
lola and vergina 
carasel
peppa pig
fire fighters
pokemon platnium and heart gold


----------



## JackACNL (Jun 19, 2019)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing.

Other than that, it would be Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. In my opinion, the greatest Zelda game, if not the greatest game on the Gamecube. That cell-shaded cartoon style of graphics is beautiful, and my favorite style of any Zelda game, with Twilight Princess coming at a distant second.


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 19, 2019)

Final fight, the arcade version. It was the first game I eved finished so it has a special place. Other than that the original Crash Bandicoot games, especially Crash Team Racing. I am very excited to see that masterpiece finally remastered.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

Oooh.... The Sims 2, Super Mario Galaxy, the early titles in the MySims franchise, and even AC: Wild World!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 26, 2019)

To name a few:

- Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life
- Kirby Air Ride
- Any of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games that came out for the GameBoy Advance/DS
- Sonic Adventure DX
- Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
- Sonic Advance 1, 2 and 3
- Any of the Crash Bandicoot games that came out for the Playstation One and Game Cube
- Also the first Crash Bandicoot game that came out for the GameBoy Advance
- Pokemon Pearl and Diamond 
- Animal Crossing Wild World / Let's go to the City
- Pokemon Colosseum / XD Gale of Darkness
- Super Smash Bros. Melee / Brawl
- Spyro A Hero's Tail
...


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 14, 2019)

Well, there are many games which are nostalgic to me. Some of them are:


Luigi's Mansion
Super Mario Sunshine 
Crash Bandicoot Wrath of Cortex
Mario Party 4, 5, 6 and 7
Nintendogs
Cooking Mama (the very first one for the DS)
Kirby Air Ride
Wii Sports
Mario Kart Double Dash
Animal Crossing Wild World
WarioWare Touched!


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 8, 2019)

Games that I feel nostalgic for are definitely Mario Party DS, I'm pretty sure that was one of my favorite games almost ten years ago. There was just, at least for a DA game, a lot to "explore" and many different ways to play. I also have a few good memories playing multiplayer with New Super Mario Bros. The DS lite was my only console back then and I couldn't tell the difference between what a good game was and just shovelware. I didn't know about most of the classic DS games until years later. Several games I didn't own but still played at someone else's house was Wii Sports, Wii Sports Resort, and Mario Kart Wii. I liked the course "Coconut Mall" in particular in MKWii, something about driving around a mall was quite magical to me.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 9, 2019)

My list, that I can remember from the top of my head (some including roms, since emulation was the only way I could play a some of them):

Zelda Ocarina of Time
Pokemon (all of them make me nostalgic)
Mega Man X1-5
SMB3
Zelda Windwaker
Fire Emblem 7
Megaman Zero
Megaman ZX
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Izuna
Mario 64
Banjo Kazooie
Rune Factory (all of them)
Smash Bros Melee
Mortal Kombat 2
Sonic 1-3
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2
Sonic Advance 1-3
Animal Crossing GCN
Zelda Lint to the Past
Zelda Majora's Mask
Warioland 1-2
Mario Land 1-3
Phantasy Star 4
Vectorman
VIII
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Brawl
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
Kirby Pinball
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
Yoshi's island (DS doesn't exist)
Yoshi's Story
Battle Toshiden
Metal Gear Solid 1-3
Resident Evil 1-3
Mario RPG
Paper Mario 1
Mario Party 1-6 (maybe even up to 8)
Mario Kart Double Dash
Mario Kart Wii
Donkey Kong Country 1-3
Final Fantasy 5
Final Fantasy X2
Etrian Odyssey 1-4
Zelda Oracle of Seasons
Metroid Zero Mission
Metroid Fusion
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Clay Fighters
Super Punch Out
Castlevania Portrait of Ruin
Yu-Gi-Oh Sacred Cards
Yu-Gi-Oh Reshef of Destruction
Pokemon Trading Card Game
Lost in Blue
Harvest Moon Cute
Animal Crossing Wild World
Sims Urbz in the city
sims bustin out
tetris ds
game and watch gallery
contra nes

I feel like I'm forgetting some games, but all of these make me the most nostalgic..


----------



## Hal (Sep 11, 2019)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Pokemon Generation 4 Games (D/P/P HG/SS)
PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale
Zombies Ate My Neighbors
Halo Reach


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 11, 2019)

Super Mario Galaxy (Was so close to finishing it but my Wii broke)
Wii Fit
Mario Kart Wii
My Sims Kingdom


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix is a favorite and is nostalgic for me, I got it for my 16th birthday for my Gamecube, even though it had been out for a while I hadn't the chance to get it or play it and when I did, I could turn any day into a party. Also, Super Mario Sunshine, Animal Crossing: Population Growing, and Namco Museum.

Then it's the games in the Trauma Center series.
Trauma Center: Under the Knife
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Trauma Team (favorite)
Trauma Center: New Blood

Then it's a couple of games from EA Sports BIG:
SSX
SSX Tricky
SSX 3


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 23, 2019)

The original Spyro trilogy, hands down. I've played it and beat it over and over again ever since I was five, and to this day, i still love it and have fun. Reignited isn't bad at all, I love the graphics, but it will never hold a candle to my childhood favorites.

Pok?mon Pearl and White meant a lot to me as well,  because 10-year-old me worked my butt off saving up money to get them both. I was three cents short for White, but the clerk let me buy it anyway--i could've cried, I was so happy. Pearl being my first, it paved the way to an outright love of all Pok?mon. Icy the Empoleon will be hitting 10 years old soon, and I will cherish her forever.

Magical Starsign, despite being the sequel to Magical Vacation (which was only released for the GBA in Japan), was my first ever RPG. It was difficult for me at first, but I started to get the hang of it. I lost it for three years or so, only to unexpectedly find it again and finally beat it. The art is unique, the characters are well- formed, and the story was awesome (but be prepared to get hungry, as many people and places were named after food,  which I didn't realize until I was older.) It was very fulfilling, and I will gladly play it again, especially now that my brother has a copy, and we can play PVP.

On Xenoblade, my first playthrough was over 200 hours. I wanted to beat and complete everything, including beating the overpowered lv120 superboss (which involved a lot of stress, preparation, and panic on my end, but darned if I didn't do it). I still have five achievements left I'm still trying to complete. 

The Kingdom Hearts series as a whole will always be a big part of my gaming life. I've loved each installment, and have tried playing them all to the fullest. Alas, my brother will forever have me beat XD

Bayonetta, I absolutely love, and am still attempting to get pure platinum ranks on every level. 

It would be wrong to leave out AC Wild World and New Leaf, because they did wonders for my mental health during a bad time. I can have fun and be calm at the same time, and even share that fun and peace with others

Cool Spot on the Genesis, because it was silly and challenging all at once.

And last but not least, Mario Kart, because my whole family will play it together, and the commentary involved is hilariously legendary.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Chrono Trigger
Chrono Trigger
Chrono Trigger
&
Chrono Trigger


----------



## succulents (Sep 28, 2019)

- Animal Crossing New Leaf (back when it came out in 2013)
- Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games 2010
- Mario Kart on the Wii
- Littlest Pet Shop Friends & Biggest Stars
- The Sims 3
- Nintendogs (DS)
- Nintendogs & Cats!
- Disney Princess: Magic Jewels (First game I ever played)
- Minecraft


----------



## K9Ike (Sep 28, 2019)

Animal Crossing: City Folk 
Sonic Rider
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

Super Mario Bros for NES is my first game ever and I have the most memories towards. But I also remember playing plenty of other games that, for me was such a huge part of my childhood like Bangai-o, Sonic Adventure 2, Jurassic Park, Grandia 2 ( My favorite game of all time, still to this day), and some other ones. Essentially anything that was on PlayStation 1, or Sega dreamcast lol.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 30, 2019)

Probably 

*• Skylanders: Spyros Adventure
• The Simpsons: Hit and Run
• Pokemon Diamond and Pearl
• Wii Sports. I remember I once hit my brothers arm with the remote whilst boxing him.*


----------



## Payvia (Mar 1, 2020)

Wild World, Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times, and Pixie Hollow.


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

animal crossing: wild world is hugely nostalgic for me; it was the first ds game i ever got and i loved it for years aha. there?s so many other ds games that i had that filled up my childhood ranging from sims to harvest moon and all those games still have a spot in my heart c?:


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 1, 2020)

Oh boy, I love Wind Waker. That game is so beautiful and everything about it is beyond perfect (SD version ONLY). The quests, the items, the mini games, the dungeons, the map, the islands, the colors, the music, the characters, the mobs, the setting. Even little details; the game's just jam packed with life and adventure. I mean...Forest Haven??? WOW I cannot believe such a masterpiece exists on earth. 

If there was one last copy of Wind Waker in the world and I had to sacrifice myself to preserve it, I would. It's what the hero of time would have wanted.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's some games that are super nostalgic for me:
- Jak series (The Precursor Legacy was one of the first games I ever played and still one I adore to this day, along with the other games)
- Spongebob: Battle for Bikini Bottom (the only good Spongebob video game as far as I'm aware)
- Just about any main series Pokemon game Gens 1 - 5 (did I mention I love Pokemon)
- Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky (did I)
- Super Mario Galaxy (my favorite Mario game until Odyssey came along)
- Super Mario 64 (do I even need to say it, it's an absolute classic everyone needs to play)
- Ratchet and Clank series (I really love 3D platformers okay)
- Animal Crossing: City Folk (just look at what kind of forum we're on)
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf (do I really gotta say it)
- Super Smash Bros. Melee (I love Smash)
- Super Smash Bros. Wii U (Like I said, I love Smash)
- Mario Kart 64 (One of the first Mario Kart games I ever played, and for me it's not hard to see why this was regarded as one of the best Mario Kart games for a long time)
- Mario Kart Wii (it had Funky Kong so it's automatically the best game in the series)
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (again, it's a masterpiece, what are you doing listening to me talk about it, go play it)
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (one of the greatest sequels of all time to go along with one of the best games of all time)
- The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker (definitely one of the better Zelda games, up there with OoT and MM, and also my first Zelda game)
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (did I mention I love Zelda)
- The Sims 2 (The Sims is one of the most infinitely replayable games I have ever seen, and I grew up with Sims 2)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)

_Mine would have to be:_

*1.* Mario Kart Wii
*2.* Kirby's Return to Dreamland
*3.* Paper Mario
*4.* Super Paper Mario
*5.* Kirby's Epic Yarn

There's plenty more, but these are the more prominent.


----------



## Jas (Mar 5, 2020)

pokemon ruby, wild world, nintendogs dalmatians, dragon quest heroes: rocket slimes, and this disney princess plug and play game i had for my tv LOL


----------



## The Orange (Mar 6, 2020)

LoZ: Majora's Mask & Final Fantasy 8.

They are favorites I still go back and play when nostalgia strikes me.

Heck, my phone's entire theme as well as my smart watch's theme is Majora's Mask.

Computer too, come to think of it....

>.>;;; You know, I might be a little obsessive...hmm.


----------



## Crawkey (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking back on it there's been so many ugh, I was a DS nerd... fell in love with handheld gaming the second I got Nintendogs. Wild World definitely has a special place in my heart and so many memories between all the things I did on there, the people I connected with back when we were so young, the neighbours etc. Pokemon Diamond/Pearl was also my first Pokemon game and I played it to death, knew both versions inside out, love it to bits. Mystery Dungeon Blue was the first game I cried over (traumatic memories of Sky Tower). Generally I was attracted to games that let me live a digital life away from the stresses from my irl one so anything nature-y and capable of that became my favourite thing for years, like New Leaf and Harvest Moon.

In terms of PC gaming I tend to have been limited by what my computers could run so the most high end thing was the Sims  But I also love Team Fortress 2, my first FPS and it was easy enough to get into. I have a ridiculous number of hours on it despite not having played for about ~4 years now, hoping to get back into it when I've got a PC that can actually cope with gaming again.


----------



## nikkie23 (Mar 12, 2020)

Bust a groove-PS1
Animal crossing-GameCube
Super smash bros-N64
Super smash bros melee-GameCube
3xtreme-PS1
SSX 3-GameCube
Emperors new groove demo-PS1
Pok?mon gold-Gameboy color
Harvest moon friends of mineral town-Gameboy advance
Britney Spears dance beat-PS2


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 12, 2020)

Naughty Bear-Xbox 
I used to play it so often and still love it! I'm really sad because it's not compatible with the xbox one so I can't play it anymore. :'c I still have the game and refuse to get rid of it even if I can't play it now. I wanna play it again so badly, but don't wanna buy the older xbox to do so.


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 12, 2020)

Most nostalgic?

Top 5.

- Super Mario World
- Super Mario Kart
- Mortal Kombat
- Animal Crossing
- Mario Kart: Double Dash


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

- mario kart ds
- nintendogs and cats
- animal crossing wild world
- animal crossing new leaf
- super mario world


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 18, 2020)

- harvest moon ds
- harvest moon magical melody
- animal crossing wild world
- fragile dreams: farewell ruins of the moon


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pokemon Sapphire
My first Pokemon game and had a lot of fond memories playing it. I might be biased but Hoenn is still one of the best designed regions for me. You have an extremely wide variety of landscapes to explore. You got volcanoes, underwater, underwater caves, underwater ruins, cave waterfalls, desserts, tropical jungles, ice caves, among other things. Diving hasn’t made a proper return in the series with Black and White being the closest, but still lacking compared to Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. If there is one game I wish I could just delete from my memory and re-experience again, it would be this.

Animal Crossing Wild World
First Animal Crossing Game. When I first heard Animal Crossing, I thought of a game similar to Crossy Road but instead you are the driver avoiding animals crossing the road. When I saw some classmates having fun with it, I decided to give it a try and fell in love. While it may be according to some, the worst entry in the main series, it was a great entry point for me. I had never played a game where you simply live. Design your house, pay off your loans, etc. And since it’s tied to real time and there are new things everyday in the shops as well as change during seasonal changes, the game gave me something to look forward to everyday.

Super Mario 64 DS
First 3D Mario Game. I know Mario as a 2D platformer, but 64 was my introduction to 3D. I had a lot of fun exploring the maps looking for stars in every nook and cranny of each map. I really enjoyed the exploration aspect and the satisfaction of finding more stars.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, this will be quite a list of both old and new games... After all, the newer ones on this list will become nostalgic to me later. These are in no particular order other than grouping together games of the same series.
Also keep in mind I started playing video games during the Nintendo DS era... so anything older I of course got into late.


Spoiler: Ahaha whoops I got carried away and this is sooo long



Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue/Red Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum
Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Pokepark Wii: Pikachu's Adeventure
Pokepark 2: Wonders Beyond
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
Kirby's Pinball Land (My first Kirby game, believe it or not.)
Kirby Canvas Curse
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Kirby's Return to Dream Land
Kirby's Dream Collection (Possibly means the old games within this count lol)
Kirby: Triple Deluxe
Kirby: Planet Robobot
Kirby Star Allies
Paper Mario
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Super Paper Mario
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Super Mario RPG
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Odyssey
Super Mario Maker
Super Mario Maker 2
Yoshi's Island
Yoshi's Island DS
Yoshi's Woolly World
WarioWare D.I.Y.
WarioWare Gold
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (My cartridge broke and I miss it so much)
The Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds
Link's Awakening (I actually mean the Switch remake... I don't have the original)
Earthbound
Splatoon 2 (I feel like I have no right to list the first one since I only watched my brother play it)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Super Smash Bros. Ultimate
Drawn to Life
Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter
Night in The Woods
A Hat in Time

I'm trying so hard to not list some of the games only my brother played like Super Mario Galaxy and Undertale... lol.
And of course I have played more games than are in this list... I left out a bunch of Kirby and Pokemon ones.
I also considered adding some of my CD-ROM games such as Pajama Sam and Nancy Drew, but this list is already too long.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> What’s your list of your favorite and most nostalgic video games?
> You can make a longer list, but I’m gonna try and keep it shorter and in order of favorites. Also please share why you love them  I’m trying to look into great games to start a video game collection at home!
> 
> Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
> ...



Harvest moon AWL, I used to play it for hours, days at my grandmothers who has now passed. I will never forget the times I spent fishing to get money, haggling with Van and taking care of my animals.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

- *harvest moon: a tale of two towns*
- *minecraft*
- *pokemon* diamond/pearl, black, black 2, xy and oras
- *animal crossing* ww, cf, hhd and nl
- *sonic heroes* and *super mario galaxy* (i never played these but i used to watch my brother play)
- *go vacation*
- *mario kart*
-* dragon quest 9*

that's all i can think of off the top of my head since i've played sooo many games as a child, i mean i play a lot of games now lol
i just love video games so much, it's basically my whole life

updating this because *club penguin* lol, it's no longer avaliable but it was still a lit game i'll never forget


----------



## ``` (Feb 16, 2021)

Super Mario Sunshine
Kirby Air Ride
Sonic Heroes
Mario Kart Double Dash
Animal Crossing Wild World, City Folk, & New Leaf
Mario Party 7 & 8
Looney Tunes Back in Action
Tom and Jerry War of the Whiskers
Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
Magical Mirror starring Mickey Mouse
Wii Sports Resort
There are more games that I've played during my childhood and beyond that, but it's far too much to list, so I only added the games that I remember playing a lot and growing up with and having so much memories playing these awesome games.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 16, 2021)

Pokemon R/B/Y 
Pokemon G/S/C
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Country 
Harvest Moon DS
Just hearing the music brings me back


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 16, 2021)

I was handed down a used Sega system, don't remember what kind, but it had a bunch of fishing and sports games I didn't care about. The only two playable games it had that I enjoyed was these two:
Sonic the Hedgehog
Darkstalkers

Gamecube:
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Colosseum
Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness
Pokemon Channels (I'm the only one that absolutely loved this game lmao)
Godzilla: Destroy All Monsters Melee (I wish I didn't give this away to my childhood friend. )

Gameboy:
Pokemon Leafgreen
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team
Pokemon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire

This is the farthest back that I can remember.


----------



## Hype (Feb 16, 2021)

Jak and daxter, pokemon yellow and Crystal, kirby 64, pokemon snap.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 16, 2021)

Top of my head

Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2
Pokémon Ruby/Sapphire & R/B/Y
Mario 64 to Galaxy
LoZ Wind Waker & Twilight Princess
Crash Bandicoot 1-3 are a few examples


----------



## shells (Feb 17, 2021)

Paper Mario 3ds is definitely a big one for me. When I was in elementary school I used to come home and play this game for hours, not even glancing at my homework.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

there are so many games that I've loved playing but I'll try and keep this list to my favourite ones from when I was young as they're the most nostalgic to me and then I don't run the risk of getting too carried away with the list:


Mario Party (particularly 1, 5 and 6)
Mario Kart (especially 64, Double Dash and DS)
Super Mario Bros on DS
Super Mario 64
Super Mario Sunshine on Gamecube (joint favourite Mario 3D world game with Odyssey)
Super Mario Galaxy on Wii
Sims 1 and 2 on PC
Donkey Kong 64
Bomberman 64
Snowboard Kids
Pokemon (all main series games but especially Ruby/Sapphire)
Pokemon Stadium on N64 (had some really great mini games on this, especially Sushi-Go-Round)
Pokemon Snap on N64
Pokemon Colosseum on Gamecube (favourite Pokemon game not in the main series)
Super Smash Bros (all versions but particularly the original one on 64 and Brawl on Wii)
Sonic Heroes on Gamecube
Legend of Zelda series (particularly Ocarina of Time on 64 and Wind Waker on Gamecube) 
Final Fantasy (especially X and X-2)
James Bond (Goldeneye, Agent Under Fire, Nightfire and Everything or Nothing)
The Simpsons (Road Rage and Hit & Run)
Animal Crossing Wild World on DS
Nintendogs on DS
Wii Sports
Cooking Mama


----------



## Fraxxo (Feb 19, 2021)

Some of my favourite games are also really nostalgic; others are hella nostalgic but hard to play again, in particoular because my videogame standars really did change during the years.


*Pokémon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum*: Very nostalgic, it was part of my childhood. I am currently playing it again and... well, it aged well, but it is slow as heck and I do not enjoy grinding that much anymore. I am slow at playing games, and since in Gen 4 games you have to grind a lot in order to use the Pokémon you like, after one month and half of gameplay I am just going to win my fourth gym badge. Probably not gonna play this again for years.
*Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver*: My first Pokémon game ever and probably my favourite one. I have the original box and the PokéWalker, both really rare and expensive nowadays, bought back in 2011. I want to play SoulSilver after Platinum, but if I remember correctly, those remakes are even longer and slower than the Sinnoh titles. Probably gonna play it until 2022... ugh, that's why I play gen 4 titles once every 7-8 years...
*Pokémon Sun/Moon*: I did enjoy these games a lot, plus Sun was the last Pokémon game I played before taking a break from the series and videogames in general. Also, the last games I played with my best friends. We were so hyped back then (summer 2016); watching trailers, theories, and lives while we were at the beach... so  many memories. My Sun file is still alive and I'm never gonna delete it (if I ever wanto to play Alola again, I have UltraMoon), 'cuz in that file I still have my friends' avatars in the Festival Plaza, their Pokémons and my first ever complete Dex.
*Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia*: I played this with a really close friend back in the days and we loved it. We were big Fire Emblem fans when Heroes wasn't still a thing and the fanbase wasn't asbig and toxic as now and Echoes was basically the last big 3DS titles we played as young teens. I really can't bring myself to play it again because it is really different from a classic Fire Emblem game, but I have good memories about it.
*The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild*: It was a big thing in 2017, when the Switch released. I enjoyed the atmosphere the fans created back then, maybe because many of us were new to the Zelda series and we played the game not as a new title in the series, but as a total new experience in the gaming world.
*Splatoon 2*: One of my favourite videogames ever, I loved it. Sadly Nintendo decided to not support it just after a year, but hey, at least I played the hella out of it, and now that they announced Splatoon 3 I'm hyped up.


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

most nostalgic in no particular order:

mirror's edge
blinx the time sweeper
jet set radio future
crazy taxi 3
crash bandicoot: the wrath of cortex
grabbed by the ghoulies
katamari forever
lots of original xbox and early ps3 games that're pretty much unknown now, but i still love them and replay them frequently!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 20, 2021)

i have... a lot. No particular order on this list. Each game has SOO many memories that go along with it. I remember the early days of the 3DS and getting my first 2 3DS' and having to share with my siblings, getting a Wii, and I even remember the Gamecube.

-Wii Sports
-Wii Fit+
-Sonic Heroes
-Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (2010), London 2012 Olympics
-Mario Party 4, 5, 8
-Mario Kart Double Dash, Wii, 7
-New Super Mario Bros. DS, Wii
-Super Mario Galaxy 2
-Super Mario 64 DS
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Paper Mario The Thousand-Year Door
-Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
-Pokemon Diamond, Heart Gold, White, Y
-Splatoon
-LPS Garden (ds)


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 25, 2021)

Not sure if I would actually consider some of the DS ones as good but they are certainly nostalgic:

-Mario kart 64
-Mario Kart DS
-Super Mario 64
-The 64 Pokémon game (I remember loving the mini games lol)
-Nintendogs: Dalmatians and friends
-Donkey Kong Country 2 on the SNES
-Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

My favorites would have to be majoras mask, the Mario party’s, more 7 than the rest, Mario sunshine, Nintendogs, and paper Mario ttyd. I’m sure there are more, I just can’t remember at the moment.


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

I remember Age of Mythology, an RTS game where you get to play out an adventure filled with Greek/Egyptian/Norse mythological creatures like the Sphinx, the Fire and Ice Giants, and of course, the Cyclops. There was a sequel expansion pack called "The Titan" of course, and it was loads of fun, just gigantic Titans going at each other. You also get god powers like Zeus' thunder and tornado and even an asteroid attack. Phew, that game was underrated.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 2, 2021)

Paper Mario 64 is my pick. It’s my favorite game in the series.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 2, 2021)

Here are my favorites - in no particular order:

Shadow Hearts Covenant: one of my all time favorites. The other day when I posted in the thread about our favorite songs, one of the songs I discussed was from this game. I now can’t get that song out of my head or stop thinking about the game. I was recommended this game by someone I used to talk to on the first messageboard I joined. He heard I liked history and thought I would like it (it is a sequel to another game, but fortunately it was still enjoyable and not confusing and i played the first one eventually ). The game is not so much focused on history but it takes place during World War I (1915) and puts some historical events in it as well as characters like Anastasia, Rasputin, Roger Bacon. There is something called the solomon’s key in the game which is l, according to the wikia based off of _The Lesser Key of Solomon_; very fascinating to know. The VOs and cutscenes were really top notch for the time (the VO is still top quality in my opinion). I would love the director’s cut be translated to English and brought back to the switch or ps4.

Final Fantasy X - original not remaster. I used to discuss this game on tumblr; I loved analyzing it and sharing my thoughts on pretty much every scene. The original soundtrack is so good, loved the characters and story. I will say I hated the balloon ”mini game” and had only managed to finish it (getting Tidus’s ultimate weapon) once out of the many playthroughs I did. 

Dragon Age: Origins - the one game that a voiceless protagonist worked fine. Each playthrough I’d come up with little stories for my characters (never wrote them down; well most). It is funny; I was initially unimpressed with the graphics and game when my bf at the time was playing it but once he got me it for my birthday the ultimate edition i loved it so much i got it for the pc too just for screenshots. I love the VOs too.  This game/series and small fandom I interacted with also helped me come out of my shell about liking video game and anime characters .

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - still has the best opener. Again, the cutscene graphics were so good at the time. I suck at being sneaky but still had a lot of fun and collecting camoflauges and the creatures. 

Mario Party 1-4 - can’t wait for superstars even though not all my favorite mini games and boards are in it (i don’t remember 2-4 so much i know i loved them). Still upset these were among the games my sister  sold of mine :/.

Paper Mario - I was never a big Mario fan but I seriously love Paper Mario and how the characters looked. The gameplay was really fun .

Pokemon up to Diamond: I enjoyed the originals the most but they all had their own charm including Diamond. I miss playing Pokemon so much; just don’t miss the iv stuff.  And the gambling ; I really loved the slots.

World of Warcraft: I hoped to maybe come back to play one day (when I obviously have a job), but the relatively recent news about Blizzard made it unlikely. Regardless, I still think it deserves mention since I wasted so much time playing that game. I loved mount and pet collecting the best in the game but I really loved everything but the pvp. Raids were stressful at times and I felt like there were favoritism and cliques in some guilds and a lot of drama of course, but regardless, still miss the game (and my collection).

The Sims 1-3: I am so sad my computer can no longer handle any of my games (it never could tbh since it isn’t a gaming computer in spite what my mom said the guy said at the store). I loved cooking, making nectar, creating drama with the sims I made and more.  I miss the reaper family i made and fortunately saved before they patched the reaper being able to move in with you or have a baby with your female sim. Another game that I wasted so much time on but it brought me so much laughter and joy .

Civilization III-IV and maybe V

Gettysburg: It’s a sid meier’s game . so fun.

Oregon Trail I & II

Rollercoaster tycoon 1

American Girls game - it was a game you made scripts and put them on stage

Tony Hawk 1-3 & Underground 2

Golden Eye
There was this power rangers game i loved on the sega genesis.

Bubble Bobble

Duck Hunt

There may be more but those are all that I can think of atm.


----------



## Neb (May 28, 2022)

My favorite games and most nostalgic games don’t quite overlap much. Most of the best games I’ve played were when I was a teenager, save for a few recent favorites. That being said, a lot of the games I find the most nostalgic are still pretty fun! Here are the lists.

Most nostalgic:
- New Super Mario Bros. (It was my first real game)
- Super Scribblenauts (this game captured my imagination and taught me how to spell dozens of words)
- Super Mario 64 DS (my first 3D game)
- Super Mario Galaxy 2 (the first game to really blow me away visually)
- The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword (the first game I played to have a solid story)
- Pokemon HeartGold (my first Pokémon game)
- Pokemon Black (the first Pokémon game that really grabbed me)
- Minecraft (the amount of time I spent crafting as a kid is impossible to measure)
- The Legend of Zelda Majora’s Mask (the game that caused the most dreams)
- Dragon Quest 9 (my first traditional turn based RPG. The 2D sprites on 3D backgrounds are so nostalgic)

Favorite games:
- Persona 5 Royal
- Ace Attorney Investigations 2
- Shovel Knight
- Pokemon Black 2
- The House of Fata Morgana
- Dragon Quest 11
- The Legend of Zelda Majora’s Mask


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 21, 2022)

Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Harvest moon: Magical Melody
Animal Crossing (GameCube)
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Animal Crossing:City Folk
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
Sonic Adventure Battle 2
007 Goldeneye, Agent Under Fire, Nightfire and Everything or Nothing
Super Mario Sunshine
Halo
Minecraft
Nintendogs: Chihuahua and friends
The Urbz: Sims in the City
Age of Empires 1 & 2 & 3
Rollercoaster Tycoon 1 & 2
Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader
Freddi Fish 3: The Case of the Stolen Conch Shell
Pajama Sam: No Need To Hide When It's Dark Outside
Reader Rabbit Toddler
Wishbone
Need For Speed Carbon
Dogz (GBA)
Sims: Pets
Ourworld
Neopets
Bomberman


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 21, 2022)

Oh man, so many to really think about right now off the top of my head:

Super Mario 64: The first Mario game I ever played that made me fall in love with Mario
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time/3D: While I played it on the N64, I was finally able to beat it when it was released on the 3DS.
Gex 64 and Gex 3: While there are many better platformers of the era, these two games I will always cherish 
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon: A fantastic 3D game that is pretty funny
Goemon's Great Adventure: Another game in the N64 series that has some of the best music in video games
Kingdom Hearts: I remember getting this as my first game for the PS2 and it's still a classic
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: It was the game that made me love the AC series, I played the heck out of that game
Bioshock: This was the game that shook me as I was growing up. I was still in high school when this was released and was blown away with the graphics
Red Dead Redemption: The song that plays when you ride in Mexico for the first time still gives me chills
Max Payne 3: I often consider this a masterpiece in storytelling and is on my list of favorite video game of all time
Super Mario Galaxy: My favorite game of all time, a classic


----------



## Beanz (Jun 21, 2022)

animal crossing: new leaf (most nostalgic)
pikmin 3 (second most nostalgic)
donkey kong country returns
wii sports
mario kart wii
tomodachi life
mario and sonic at the winter olympic games 2014
nintendo land


----------



## QueenCobra (Jun 21, 2022)

Mario Kart Wii
Wii Sports
Crash Bandicoot series
Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga
Cooking Mama
Scribblenauts
Drawn to Life
Kirby Superstar Ultra


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

I have a lot.

The original Ribbit King for the GameCube
The original Animal Crossing for the GameCube
Super Smash Brothers Melee
The original Spyro trilogy
Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum
Crash Bandicoot
Crash Bandicoot Nitro Racing
Bomberman
Kirby Squeak Squad
Fire Emblem: Awakening
The very first Mario Party
Mario Kart Double Dash
Wii Sports
Sonic Adventure 2
Sonic 2006
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Pokemon Conquest
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Mario Kart for the Wii
Mario Kart DS
Xenoblade Chronicles
Fire Emblem: Fates
Super Smash Brothers Brawl

And probably a bunch more I'm forgetting.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 29, 2022)

Final Fantasy X will forever hold the most nostalgia for me. 
Final Fantasy XII
Kingdom Hearts 
Kingdom Hearts II
Jak and Daxter series


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 29, 2022)

*The most nostalgic games for me are:*

_*Super Paper Mario*_
_*Super Smash Bros. Brawl*_
_*Mario Kart Wii*_
_*Pokemon Platinum*_
_*Pokemon Black and White 1&2*_
_*Pokemon X & Y *_(I got my first and only shiny Pokemon which is a Flabebe)
_*Mario Kart DS*_
_*Kirby Squeak Squad*_
_*Animal Crossing-New Leaf *_(my first Animal Crossing game)
_*Yume Nikki *_(a great game and ahead of its time when it comes to Indie game RPG's)


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2022)

Katamari Damacy
Sonic Riders
Kirby Air Ride
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Animal Crossing Wild World
Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (not nostalgic but my fav Pokemon game)
Pokemon Firered
Pokemon Pearl
Mario Party 7
Sims 2 Pets
Thrillville off the Rails
Kirby Nightmare in Dreamland
Kirby and the Amazing Mirror
Kirby Squeak Squad
Sonic Rush Adventure


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 14, 2022)

I have alot of memories of quite a few great games growing up. Regardless of the amount of time I spent playing a game, some feel nostalgic and some don't for whatever reason. 

_Like Warioland 4. I love the game, played it alot as a kid, but I don't feel nostalgia with it for whatever reason. But say Hamtaro Ham Ham HeartBreak I have nostalgia for, but only played it some as a kid before it got lost or stolen, and I loved it too.__The Pokemon listed below, I loved and played it a ton, and have a ton of nostalgia with it._

*The ones that I actually feel nostalgia with that I have played as a kid would be: 
*
Super Mario Brothers on the NES oddly never owned
Primal Rage on Playstation oddly never owned
Pokemon Crystal 
Pokemon Sapphire
Hamtaro: Ham Ham HeartBreak
Hamtaro: Ham Ham Games
Spyro The Dragon
Spyro Season of Ice
Crash Bandicoot Warped

Alot of favorite video games I'd list are mostly from the now period whether the game is old or not, so I'm not gonna really list them. Video games are much easier to get and try out than they use to when I was a kid. But the list above have some absolute favorites listed.


----------



## virgocrossing (Jul 21, 2022)

ACNL has to be my most nostalgic video game tbh- I got it for my 8th birthday and played it so much until I was like 13/14 that it just holds so many special memories of such different times of my life- it really got me through some difficult times. Just hearing the music makes me feel somewhat emotional! 
ACWW is a close second tho- it was my first ever video game, which I got for my 3rd birthday before I could even read, and it was how I bonded with my sister because I needed her to get me through all the tutorials, show me how to do basic things like catching fish and get rid of resetti for me all the time bc i was terrified of him (was that just me?). Again, just hearing the music reminds me of simpler times, and although the graphics are awful, especially compared to later AC games, they’re defo my favourite in the series- pears just didn’t hit the same once the resolution became vaguely decent.
Weirdly the two Pokemon games I played when I was younger (Pokemon X and Omega Ruby) are also super nostalgic for me, which I find weird since I was like 9/10 when I played them and I didn’t play the for that long? The pokemon music BANGS tho (the pokemon league theme tune from pokemon X OMG) and it’s mainly the music that makes me form a nostalgic attachment to a game, so I guess that explains it, but I was never anywhere near as invested in the series as I was in AC.


----------



## Franny (Jul 23, 2022)

my two favorites of all time are definitely paper mario the thousand year door and super mario sunshine, when talking about nostalgic games. pokemon emerald is also very high on the list but i played those two the most. i also played a lot of fable on the original xbox growing up so thats pretty nostalgic. 
the OST for pokemon B&W hits me like a train with nostalgia, that was the first video game i bought with my own money


----------



## oddbear (Jul 31, 2022)

*Minecraft*: my dad used to make a whole bunch of fancy buildings in survival mode. i remember he used to make rooms for everyone in my family which is really cute 

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*: i got this game when i was 7 and i have been playing it (not the same save file) ever since. my original town was named pinkton, then i had ToonTown, then rat city, and my most recent one is named Amphibia.

*Wii Music*: i played this with my siblings and i remember always wanting to be the cat or the dog and absolutely ruining my sister's song lol

*Tomodachi Life*: i remember losing SO MANY VERSIONS of this game. i don't even know how many different cartridges i've had. rat island (my most recent one) is the farthest i've ever gotten in any version, although on faux coat island i had SO MANY BABIES (this was before i made myself a boy in the game)


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 2, 2022)

My top 3 not in order:
Guilty Gear Rev2
Skylanders Swap Force
CTRNF

Other favs:
Crash 4
Hades
Spyro 1 ps1 version
Skylanders Spyro’s Adventure
Tropical Freeze
Mario Kart Wii
Sonic Mania

I grew up on Spyro and Crash, Spyro 3 was my first videogame. Also some Wii stuff. Pokémon but I don’t even get that into the old games tbh, hgss is peak tho. Nothing super interesting in my childhood games. Unless you want to count Skylanders. I was playing that since the start.

edit: I forgot but I also grew up with Professor Layton, shoutouts to that because that series is so memorable. Oops. Yea I grew up with DS stuff a lot too. I actually played Pokémon gens in order and I had insane fun glitching and cheating in the old Pokémon games (no cheating online tho).

ofc I grew up with Animal Crossing. I don’t get along with my dad but we did get along over that. I don’t enjoy playing it with him anymore tho. But we played Wild World together a lot. Wild World was probably my most played game (other than Pokemon) in my childhood honestly.

edit again: actually iOS games
Pocket God
Jetpack Joyride / Fruit Ninja
Infinity Blade
Donut Games stuff
TapZoo / DragonVale
Angry Birds
Doodle Jump
as well as some really random ones like Dragooo and bad licensed games

finally: Club Penguin


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 3, 2022)

I've played quite a bit of games (especially when I was younger, nowadays I stick to just a few games), but my favorites are just about any Wii game I've played - Specifically *Wii Sports *and* Wii Party*. I have a lot of memories playing these games with my brothers when I was in elementary school. (Not _good_ memories, my brothers weren't very sportmanship-like... But memories regardless.)
Honorable mentions go to *Minecraft *and* Tomodachi Life*. 

Edit: I can't believe I forgot about *Breath of the Wild*, I played this game a ton when I was in the 6th grade and it was my proper introduction to the Zelda series.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

Wind Waker is my answer. It had one of the best soundtracks, in my opinion.


----------



## Zisym (Aug 10, 2022)

SNES: Yoshi's Island and Donkey Kong Country 1-3, these games were given to me as a kid.
GBC/GBA: Pokemon Crystal, Metroid Fusion, Pokemon TCG, Zelda Oracles of Seasons and Ages
3DS: Pokemon BW/BW2, X, UM, OR (Sadly I didn't get into ACNL as it wasn't for me at the time)
MMO games: Maplestory, Flyff, Runescape, FFXIV, GW2, ESO, Cabal 
Almost all Final Fantasy games
Skyrim (Waiting for TES 6...)\
The Legends of Heroes games, still need to finish CS3 apparently which is overdue lol
Tales of Berseria and Zestiria
YS games 1-8


----------



## v0x (Aug 10, 2022)

Devil survivor overclocked & 2, Wizard101, Animal crossing new leaf, pokemon platinum, Persona 3 Portable


----------



## Moonlight. (Aug 11, 2022)

to be completely honest the gamecube in general is just pure nostalgia for me, especially animal crossing, harvest moon: a wonderful life, pokemon channel, the sonic adventure games, mario party 4 and 5, luigi's mansion, star fox adventures (maybe a hot take lol?), etc.

i also have a huge soft spot for animal crossing: new leaf, resident evil 4, silent hill 2 (which is still my favorite game), the legend of zelda: majora's mask, etc.

also it's too new for me to consider it personally nostalgic but i hope a lot of kids grow up feeling nostalgia for the legend of zelda: breath of the wild, it's such a nice ghibli-like game i've spent an absurd amount of time just wandering around in


----------

